# Setup for gnu b-nice



## Dork (Mar 3, 2013)

hello 

i bougt my girlfriend a gnu b-nice and now i would like to know which bindings and boots to get her. are any of thees bindings ok 
-2013 Burton STILETTO IN BLUM
-2013 K2 YEA YEAH
are flow bindings or boots any good
or yust give me suggestions she is a beginner.

Thx


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I ride my GNU B-Nice with Burton Lexa. She might be a newbie but don't go to soft on her or she will grow out of them super fast. I'm only 12 (?) days in and I have gone with a stiffer board and bindings already. Of course, I love the GNU still and ride it every time. I adore Flows or any rear entry binding, although you will be find very different opinions of them here. GNU makes great bindings that are super cute (if she cares about that kind of stuff) in all price ranges and flex. Because the board is SOOOOOO flexible get her a mid range binding in terms of flex. It'll give her more control. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Also on boots make sure that she tries on every pair within your city limits and beyond. I am on my third pair of boots already because of issues with them. Have her walk around the house in them for a little while as well, break them in before she straps in. It'll save her a good amount of pain. 

As for suggestions, 32 boots are the best feeling but I couldn't wear them because of my calf size, Salomon makes super comfy boots as well, that is what I am in, a pair of Salomon Optima's. But she will have to try on a whole bunch before she will really tell the difference.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

My gf has a b-nice and uses Rome Madison bindings. She totally LOVES the set up


----------



## ladymcknight (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a GNU B-NICE. I originally had Ride Dva bindings but I found them to soft and quickly replaced them with Burton Lexa Restricted bindings which I love. They are stiffer and much more responsive. I feel they have improved my riding. As for boots it all depends on what feels comfortable. I originally had burtons which were soft and I found I was getting a lot of heel lift. I can't recall what type of Burtons they were but I hated them. I replaced those quickly as well and bought Burton Felix which are a stiffer boot. My boots were the best purchase I ever made. My riding was like night and day. I personally like stiffer bindings and boots. I feel like I have more control, more confidence and overall just feel my equipment is much more responsive. Hope this helped


----------

